# tabla de verdad de un sumador completo de 3 bits



## jhona1000 (Jul 10, 2010)

me pueden ayudar 
esque no se como se hace una tabla de verdad de un sumador de 3 bits 
por los acarreos que genera el acarreo out.


----------

